# Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - We Win!!!



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2008.html

We're the 2 time defending champs, and with nothing else to cheer for, let's get the 3-Peat!

We have a bye in the 1st round, and play the winner of Toronto & Boston later next week. Until then, we might as well take a look at the ladies to pass the time...:eek8:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3uJ3h8j06Lg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3uJ3h8j06Lg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tn8uJ16TbxM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tn8uJ16TbxM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

Atleast we still have the Heat Dancers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

Heat dancers for the win...

I think they could beat us 5 on 5 anyway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

I'm thinking 3-Peat. Our team doesn't deserve those dancers though..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

We should never really lose this. After our 3-Peat, we should have our Dance team retire from the NBA and have them try their hand at baseball. Then, after two years of that, they'll come back and assume their rightful throne. You know Riles is cheering for a Heat dancer 3-Peat. He copyrighted that word back in 1988, so he'd probably stand to make a little money off of this. Emphasis on _little_.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

*Riley To Miss Games Scouting Heat Dancers*



> *Heat's Riley to miss games to scout dance prospects*
> 
> Heat coach Pat Riley said Thursday he will coach the remainder of the season but will likely miss a couple games to scout for the 08-09 Heat dance team.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*



NewAgeBaller said:


> *Riley To Miss Games Scouting Heat Dancers*
> 
> 
> 
> Link


That's classic - good for Riles.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

You have one thing to cheer for!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket*

Be sure to vote tomorrow. Though with this picture up, I don't think we'll need any help! 

http://www.nba.com/features/dance08_east2_tor_v_mia.html?bid=NBADANCE08_hp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TOMORROW!*

Wow, the Heat definitely knows which pictures to send :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TOMORROW!*










http://www.nba.com/features/dance08_east2_tor_v_mia.html?bid=NBADANCE08_hp

GO VOTE!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TOMORROW!*

Did you guys fill ou tyour brackets??:redface:
http://http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2008.html


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TONIGHT!*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TONIGHT!*

I voted! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TONIGHT!*

Heat win! But we play Atlanta tomorrow, and we might need some help on this one. Atlanta's looking as good as anyone we've had to face IMO. http://www.nba.com/features/dance08_east3_atl_v_mia.html?bid=NBADANCE08_hp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TOMORROW!*

Atlanta's are aright but I think we got this. No way we lose with this picture


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TOMORROW!*

Vote Today (3/27), We Play An In-division Dance Team - Those *****es From The Hawks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

*Eastern Conference Finals*

Heat dancers are up against the Philly dancers










*Go VOTE!!*


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

Heat Dancers are fine as hell. Add that with some sexy pics and we have the 3-peat champions.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

Get out and vote, Philly is our toughest competition yet!


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

I voted.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

Finals are today and tomorrow against the Clippers, let's make it a 3peat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

Heat Dancers are effing hot.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

They sure are.:drool2:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

I'd vote for Heat anyway since they are my team, but if I was a neutral fan I couldn't see myself voting against them. They are hot.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

You win based on formerly having the smokin' Layla El.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

Heat Winn!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

3PEAT!!!!!!

Put up another banner..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat 3-Peat? 2008 NBA.com Dancers Bracket - VOTE TODAY!!!*

They are a DYNASTY! 

Atleast one team in South Florida is winning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, they are the hottest.

Congrats on the 3 peat Heat Dancers! woo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yesssssssssssssssss this makes 13 wins worthwhile...

Heat dancers are the hottest *****es in the league

CAAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DIGGGGG ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!?!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's too bad the Heat couldn't have had a 3peat. :razz:


----------

